# Hand checkered duck calls



## haddenhailers (Sep 3, 2014)

Some of you who follow me on social media have seen this, but I just wanted to share on here. I'm trying my hand at checkering calls. These are the first two, and I believe are good starts. But I'm hoping to make them even better, and hopefully a little faster. Thanks for looking!

Andrew

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 4


----------



## SENC (Sep 3, 2014)

I want to make sure everyome takes note that these beauties have my initials engraved in them. Apparently that isn't sufficient for me to lay claim to them.

Great work, Andrew!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 3, 2014)

Andrew - Those are amazing. I have never seen checkered calls before. I think your onto something. I have seen a bajillion posts of attempted checkering by hand that were botched. You have NAILED it man .
Im awestricken. Nice job

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tclem (Sep 3, 2014)

I want everybody to know I turned those and sent them to Andrew as a gift. How dare you post those totally awesome cool daddy calls

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Sep 3, 2014)

That is beautiful! I wish I had a smidget of your talent! You do some great work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 3, 2014)

Nice work!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Seaba (Sep 3, 2014)

Those are Great looking. Love the checkering.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Sep 3, 2014)

Thinking on this more, since the HH doesn't mean they're for me, it must be a jab to remind me that he has outshown me once again. And he has!

I keep coming back to admire them again and again!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings (Sep 3, 2014)

Like I mentioned on THO - YOU ROCK DUDE!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## haddenhailers (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks guys I really appreciate it! Started the third one last night with the intentions of selling it. Isn't going so well, but the good news is I think I can salvage it by just skimming a little off the surface on my lathe and kind of starting over.

Andrew

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## bearmanric (Sep 4, 2014)

Incredible work. Me like. Rick

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Sep 6, 2014)

Me like also, well done my friend!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 6, 2014)

Andrew those a re awesome man. And just look at this . . . 



bearmanric said:


> Incredible work. Me like. Rick



This is as wordy and emotional as I have ever seen Rick get. You must have really tripped his trigger! 



@bearmanric

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 3


----------



## jmurray (Sep 7, 2014)

Love em

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

